# Bladder infection and IBS



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

This past week I was rushed to the ER and discovered that I have a really bad bladder infection. It seems that since I've had it my IBS symptoms have gotten 100% worse then usual. My stomach is so bloated, my back is sore, my spasms are worse....and I don't know what to do for it!!! HELP!!!


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

OH, Hang in there! I can only imagine how bad you are feeling! Bladder infections are so bad, and when it makes IBS worse, that totally sucks! Try and relax and just get back to normal! Sorry I can't give you any better advice!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Are you on an antibiotic for the bladder infection? Sometimes this can aggravate IBS because it wipes out good bacteria in your digestive system. Whenever I'm on an antibiotic for something like a bladder infection, my symptoms become much worse. Try eating yogurt, but if the symptoms don't get better after you're off the antibiotic, go see a doctor. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the advice! My doctor put me on 3 kinds of medications, cause they thought I had a kidney infection as well. I am doing ok, but my doc says that I should be very careful cause with my IBS I can get more Bladder infections and UTI then the normal healthy person.


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

Mickey...I have the same problem with the UTI's Ive had like 6 this year already...and I have I.B.S-D...and when I get really bad episodes of D I find that within a few days time Im off to the doctor getting prescriptions for antibiotics to fight off the urinary infection. I've asked my doctor to put me on a Ritadine (that little brown pill that makes your feces and pee orange) permanently ... you take one pill every day to keep the U.T.I's at bay, but he won't. Said if I get another infection he will put me on it. Well I've had 3 infections since he said he would put me on it long term. I think I need a new doctor. One that would listen would be nice. I can so relate to your problems. I do believe that constipation and sever diarrhea do contribute to bladder infections. It's the strain on the persons body during these stressful times. I've been suffering for years with this and been to many doctors that say I should be put on long term medication, but Im wondering why my own family doctor doesn't wish to put me on a long term med? Take care. God Bless.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I really feel for you, you must be in a lot of pain. I have a broken down bladder(been taking meds for over 10 years now). I get infectins often and it does not help when it's a bad one and my IBS acts up. I have been told there is a connection between the two. A couple of months ago I went to the ER because I was peeing blood really bad. I was in excrutiating pain and scared. They think I might have passed stones too. I hope you get some rest, they probably told you to drink a lot of caffeine free liquids, helps to clean things out. I hope you feel better soon and enjoy this nice weather we're having.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

If anyone is getting recurrent infections, I'd see a doctor about going on an as-needed antibiotic. I saw a urologist about this as I started getting bladder infections pretty much every other time I'd have sex-- even if I went to the bathroom before and immediately after. He did say it was more common to get UTIs with IBS, and put me on 200 mg of Cipro to take right after I have sex, along with going to the bathroom. It's helped IMMENSELY. I haven't had a UTI since last July. Although I have had a higher amount of yeast infections, I started taking over-the-counter acidophilus and haven't gotten any yeast infections since then. The antibiotic dose isn't high enough to upset my stomach, either, which I like. Consider this if you're getting a lot of UTIs. I was at the end of my rope when I saw my urologist about it, and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

Erinjk...I was taking Cipro..and it worked great no re occuring UTI's. The urologist I was going to put me on the drug..and when I asked my family doctor to continue the therapy. He said since I'd not gotten it in awhile he'd not give it to me. DUMBASS. Of course I wasn't getting it I was on the CIPRO. Gonna try out the acidophilus...heard it works well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Cipro is a very weird drug, and make sure you read up on it, cause there are alot of other supplements and medications that you cannot take while on Cipro.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Listen to Canadian Mickey!! I was put on Cipro in March and also prescribed a cortisone cream. That, I learned too late, is a no-no!! The two do not mix and I had a very horrible reaction. Be careful!


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

I justed posted on another site. I just found out I have a UTI. Went straight to GNC to buy a Pro-biotic. I'm so nervouse about getting D on the antibiotics. Or just making the D I already have a lot worse. Can't get any information from my HMO. They don't know enough about it. Anyone know if its ok to take both?


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Just remember that just because a doc perscribes 2 drugs for you, doesn't mean they work well together...doc's don't know EVERYTHING, so be VERY careful! My doc gave me some that didn't work well, and I ended up in hospital. Do your own research on the drugs before taking any of them, and if you have any questions, ask your Pharmasist. They are usually more helpful with reactions to drugs, etc.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I suffer from UTI's too and the fear of getting a full blown upset of IBS D from the antibiotics makes me leary to even want to have sex. I'm allergic to many of them and the ones I can take kick up D for months. My husband is not happy to say the least but he does understand. Its just another miserable aspect of IBS for me.


----------



## skinnyballerina (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi all, I am 24 and just recently started having sex in February and since then I have had 3 uti's. When I went to the doc after the second one she mentioned putting me on preventative antibiotics if I got another one. During the last two infections I have had terrible stomach pain prior to getting them. Like I have d and then boom I've got a UTI. I am concerned about being on antibiotics though because they make bc pills less effective. At the same time I can't get sick every few months because they are just miserable. Any suggestions?


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

Is there any way tp prevent bladder infections?i think i'm starting one again,and i know the reason why,i was really sick like 3 months ago with a really bad allergie, and the doctor put me on cortizone,but he told me that afther i might get all the chronic sickness that i hade before in my past, so far he is right,when i came off the cortizone, i got sinusit,larengitis,yeast infection,bad IBS etc..the only thing i did not get was bladder infection,i'm talking cranberrie jus like crasy i'm on vitamin b12,i went back to working out and playing hockey drinking lots of wather, but now i just really feel the bladder thing is back does anybody have anyadvice> oh yeah i almost forgot i was on penicilin like 3 weeks ago because of the sinus infection, help!!! i hade enough!


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to get bladder infections every month and preventative anitbiotics just made me feel sick all the time.( and gave me D) The only way I got the uti's under control was to drink six pints of water plus a carton of cranberry juice every day, this seems to prevent them (and has improved my skin no end!)Skinnyballerina I think that after having sex, or anything else 'down there' the best way to avoid getting a uti is to have a wee straight away...my GP said that this flushes out any bacteria that might have been pushed up into your bladder. I also had D before bladder infections...my bowels know more than I do about when I will get sick. I if I get d for no food reason then, bam! in a few days I'll have a cold, uti or migraine. Weird.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Cranberry juice is very good for the bladder..you can also get them in capsules as far as I've been told..drink lots and lots of water.


----------



## Andra (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm a medical lab tech and I read out urine cultures and identify the bacteria and set up the antibiotic suseptibilities on them.One of the major reasons for UTI is very simple, I know that most everybody knows to wipe from front to back to avoid cross contamination (yet that is still a big reason for uti ). But I've been thinking about it alot and I think if you suffer from IBS D and you have several watery stools it might be easy for cross contamination to occur that way. I work part time at a hospital and full time at an OB/GYN clinic, at both places E.coli is the number one bacteria found in the urine culture. E.coli is normally found in the intestinal tract but when it finds it's way into the urinary tract it sets up housekeeping and causes infections - so I'm thinking that you might want to be extra careful when wiping during a D spell, wet wipes might be extra helpful then.


----------

